# Is it legal during firearm season. . .



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a Ruger .22/.22mag that I carry during all of my small game hunts because it is well balanced and easy to use with one good arm. Is it legal to carry during the firearm deer season as long as I have my small game license and do not use it on deer. I have trouble with porcupines and sometimes other rabid varmints. I prefer not to use the centerfire for that but I want to be clear on whether it is legal. Squirrel and rabbit season continues to be open during that time period so I had assumed that I could but I would rather be certain about the legality of it.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

In the shotgun area you could not but I can't remember about northern Michigan for sure.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I am in the NLP in the rifle zone.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't quote me but I thought that I read that it is illegal to carry one during the deer firearm season.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

could be, I couldn't find a clear comment either way, if true, why do some small game seasons overlap; is the intent then to have to use a shotgun in the rifle zone with both deer loads and birdshot available; confused on this issue


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Found this on the ask the DNR hope this helps.

Question ---- 07/10/2002 12:43 PM ---------------------------------------------
Can I take a 22 cal. rifle into your deer blind to hunt squirrels while hunting deer with a shotgun/rifle during gun season?







Answer At 07/24/2002 12:06 PM we wrote -

Depending on where you hunt and when you hunt deer, it may or may not be legal to have a .22 caliber rifle afield to small game hunt while you are hunting deer during a gun deer season. If hunting during the November 15-30 season in the Southern Michigan "Shotgun Zone" this action would be unlawful because rifles are not permitted afield. During any other firearm deer season or in the "Rifle Zone" of the state, this would be legal.

Obviously, state law prohibits use of the .22 caliber rimfire for the hunting of deer and, as you indicated, a valid small game license would be required.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Below the rifle shotgun line?? Have not heard that yet, and If you were refering to my post being off topic, I was talking about the use of the .22 cal just extended a little bit.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

what I was saying, was if you can use the others for varmints, and long range muzz, than why you can't use a .22 for small game during deer season with a small game lic, It doesn't make all that much sense. Guess I didn't state that before, sorry


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

old school said:


> what I was saying, was if you can use the others for varmints, and long range muzz, than why you can't use a .22 for small game during deer season with a small game lic, It doesn't make all that much sense. Guess I didn't state that before, sorry


It has been that way for decades. For some of the same reasons that there is a shotgun zone, the numbers of people in the woods during deer season compared to the numbers of people in the woods during other seasons in more highly populated areas. It was a safety issue when that law was first made about 30 plus years ago. I agree, demographics has changed through the years but I see no reason to change a safety law now unless it was to increase the shotgun zone.

Also rifles in the northern zone during deer season is legal but rifles are not legal in the shotgun zone during deer season from an elvated platform or anywhere else. Also the elevated platform law changed back in the early to mid 90's so it has been over a decade even for that law.


----------



## Halffasthog (Feb 20, 2008)

Shotgun zone exception:
From Nov. 15-30, .22 caliber or smaller rimfire rifles and handguns may be used to kill raccoon while hunting raccoons with dogs between the hours of 7 p.m. and 6 a.m.


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

boehr said:


> Also the elevated platform law changed back in the early to mid 90's so it has been over a decade even for that law.


Doh, I confused myself with the varmint hunting law change that was more recent.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Halffasthog said:


> Shotgun zone exception:
> From Nov. 15-30, .22 caliber or smaller rimfire rifles and handguns may be used to kill raccoon while hunting raccoons with dogs between the hours of 7 p.m. and 6 a.m.


This is correct but we are talking (first post) about deer season in which you can't legally kill a deer during those times.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

The Ruger I first described is a Single Six revolver and not a rifle. I could not handle carrying 2 long guns. Also I can no longer hunt from a tree or even an elevated blind without a lot of special accomodations. I believe the caliber or rimfire rule will apply whether it is a handgun or rifle.


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

there are alot of stupid people with guns hunting deer. i personally like the idea of one less rifle caliber flying around out there while im hunting. especially since people seem to be more careless with .22cal, i dont know how many times ive heard..."its just a .22".


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree with your statement about careless hunters but it has nothing to do with the caliber. I fire my rifle or handgun with something as a backstop or in a downward angle so that it does not needlessly carry. Safety begins and ends with the shooter.


----------

